# Tesla 2nd Gen ~11kW charger



## Tony Bogs (Apr 12, 2014)

Silicone potting is indeed a very effective way to correct a design oversight, but it can also be a design choice to save space (SMT). 
As described in section 4.3 of this Infineon application note on "Electrical safety and isolation in high voltage discrete component applications and design hints":
http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/Infine...b12ac&fileId=db3a30433d1d0bbe013d20e0cbf017fe


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Tony Bogs said:


> Silicone potting is indeed a very effective way to correct a design oversight, but it can also be a design choice to save space (SMT).
> As described in section 4.3 of this Infineon application note on "Electrical safety and isolation in high voltage discrete component applications and design hints":
> http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/Infine...b12ac&fileId=db3a30433d1d0bbe013d20e0cbf017fe


Yes, I agree. They probably planned it from the start (after all this is not the first high power module they built). Thanks for the document!


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Also unlike many other EV subsystems, the Tesla charger is NOT watertight/splashproof - it is sitting under rear seats, and my unit was full of water and mud (??), while the seller clearly didn't break the Tesla warranty seal. Most likely he kept it somewhere outside on the garden for longer periods of time.

Don't presume that just because you buy high-tech EV stuff the seller knows or cares about anything but money. If it would be a "normal" buyer getting this, this would burn down his car (or at least damaged it). All internal connectors were full of water, and condensation was so heavy that it created drops of water on all chips.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Got the pin out information on this charger? And have you gotten a can capture from the EVTV crew? 

This puppy looks like alot of fun to get going, especially if you got access to some powerful charging infrastructure, but no chademo.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Tomdb said:


> Got the pin out information on this charger? And have you gotten a can capture from the EVTV crew?
> 
> This puppy looks like alot of fun to get going, especially if you got access to some powerful charging infrastructure, but no chademo.


I didn't start playing with CAN on it yet, got it this week. The priority is total disassembly to clean it and learn from the assembly and how they do certain things. After that I can try to run it. Shouldn't be that hard, it's a charger.


----------



## Brute Force (Aug 28, 2010)

> and my unit was full of water and mud (??), while the seller clearly didn't break the Tesla warranty seal. Most likely he kept it somewhere outside on the garden for longer periods of time.


Another explanation is this may have come from a flood damaged car.


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

Brute Force said:


> Another explanation is this may have come from a flood damaged car.


Interesting thought! Didn't consider it. The charger "should be" rather safe inside, under rear seats.. but if the car got seriously smashed and water+mud poured in, that could have happen. Although the charger was wet from the outside as well when I got it (inside of the package, but wet case), so probably just the seller not giving a ..


----------



## GROOVY2 (Dec 4, 2015)

flooded car sounds most likely to me -


----------



## annerajb (Jul 27, 2016)

Any more pictures?

It looks really different from the generation 1 pictures I got from the IHS teardown.

It seems they improved a lot.


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought the 2nd generation was a 72 amp (17.kw) charger... or is that the 3rd gen that they are using now?

Hope the see these made useful.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Y'all see the Can sniffer over on hackaday yesterday?


----------



## mikeydantonio (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Eldis,

Thanks for this post. Is there any possibility that you could weigh the charger and provide a volume estimate?

Thanks


----------



## annerajb (Jul 27, 2016)

You necro this thread hard.. 

Damien can probably also weight his gen2 charger I can weight the gen3 US I have or Damien can do the Europe version.


----------



## mikeydantonio (Mar 13, 2018)

Haha - sorry, I am new here so I apologize if I have done something wrong. I am also interested in Gen3 weight and volume if either of you could help. Would be much appreciated. Also, do you have a thread for Gen3 teardown?


----------



## annerajb (Jul 27, 2016)

You can go over this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...open-source-charger-controller-187345p16.html

My videos about the gen3 teardown are there too.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

mikeydantonio said:


> Is there any possibility that you could weigh the charger and provide a volume estimate?


Gen 2 charger is 34lbs (15kgs) and 17" (43cm) x 12" (30cm) x 4" (10cm).


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Rich Rebuilds - destructive charger teardown with some interesting views of the chill plate and power PCB's


----------

